# I AM an ambulance driver!!!



## ArcticKat (May 27, 2011)

(rant)

I don't drive an bus, I am not a bus driver

I don't drive a rig, I am not a semi driver

I am an AMBULANCE driver.  I drive an A-M-B-U-L-A-N-C-E!!!  We get all bent outta shape every time someone calls us something besides "Paramedic" or "EMT", yet many seem to have no issues with promoting misconceptions by telling others that they work in a bus, or a rig, or whatever other pet name someone has invented for their ambulance.

You want to be called a paramedic?  Then drive a freaking ambulance, not a bus.

(/rant)


----------



## foxfire (May 27, 2011)

Sounds like someone needs to take a deep breath and relax.B)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 27, 2011)

Saying my rig is alot easier then saying my ambulance. And I'm not an ambulance driver. Yes I do drive it but that's not all I do.


----------



## mycrofft (May 28, 2011)

*Been there, did that.*

It is a subspecialty. Safe smooth timely and yers, they give care! (Sounds like the perfect husband, ladies).

Had some adventures in the old Dodge semi-modules, like the ejection seats, and the disappearing side cap can lights...


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2011)

I'm usually just happy when people are calling me something that isn't a synonym for a female dog, lady of the evening, or any of the other myriad of colorful terms they like to call me.


----------



## beandip4all (May 29, 2011)

round here we call it the amber lamps 

[youtube]opnIU3KhbiU[/youtube]


----------



## Joe (May 29, 2011)

i dont care what people are going to call me, just give me a job! calling me an ambulance driver wont upset me 1 bit. hell, 60% of the reason i took the class was to blow stoplights and use the lights... (kidding, for the most part)


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2011)

What about those that don't drive an 'ambulance'? They might drive a Rescue, Medic, Med Unit, or some other name for the bus.


----------



## firecoins (May 29, 2011)

I don't drive an ambulance. I step on the gas pedal and if it goes out of control, I control it.  I am an ambulance controller. 

I could care less what civilians or the RNs at SNFs call me.


----------



## ArcticKat (May 29, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> What about those that don't drive an 'ambulance'? They might drive a Rescue, Medic, Med Unit, or some other name for the bus.



Then call the vehicles what they are.  

There is a reason I put this into the Humour section guys...don't take it too seriously.


----------



## slb862 (May 30, 2011)

I am a PROFESSIONAL Ambulance Driver...Thank you for noticing!!!


----------



## usalsfyre (May 30, 2011)

Where's emt seeking first job? He'll explain to you in detail why your an ambulance driver....


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (May 31, 2011)

I don't drive most of the time, i'm an ambulance attendant. To simplify for the patients, i'm the guy who will be sitting in the back with them.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (May 31, 2011)

We just call them all "trucks" at work. Whether it's an Ambulance, Rapid Response Unit (RRU), Special Response Unit (SRU), Supervisor Vehicle, etc.

Legend has it that when the current Chief of the Ottawa Paramedic Service took over for a short time the vehicles did not say "Ambulance"  and the Ministry of Health put up a stink. The supposed legendary answer "Why? You know it's an Ambulance. Doesn't say 'Fire Truck' on a fire truck or 'Police Car' on a police car and yet we somehow still know what they are." I'm sure the real story is much less interesting, but the vehicles do have "PARAMEDIC" in big black letters and Ambulance in outlined white letters on a white background.

Before:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/steve-brandon/416234900/

After:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/steve-brandon/3598565787/

(Not my photos BTW)


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jun 2, 2011)

WolfmanHarris said:


> We just call them all "trucks" at work. Whether it's an Ambulance, Rapid Response Unit (RRU), Special Response Unit (SRU), Supervisor Vehicle, etc.
> 
> Legend has it that when the current Chief of the Ottawa Paramedic Service took over for a short time the vehicles did not say "Ambulance"  and the Ministry of Health put up a stink. The supposed legendary answer "Why? You know it's an Ambulance. Doesn't say 'Fire Truck' on a fire truck or 'Police Car' on a police car and yet we somehow still know what they are." I'm sure the real story is much less interesting, but the vehicles do have "PARAMEDIC" in big black letters and Ambulance in outlined white letters on a white background.
> 
> ...



That's interesting--all of our trucks, fire or medics say Emergency on them.  They did this for the medics because they are sometimes used as medics and sometimes used as squads.  I don't know why the FD put them on the front of the fire trucks.  Maybe a volume decal discount?

Also, do any services still have ambulance drivers?  One or two private services around here still have them--non EMS certified personnel who's only job is to drive.  (They might be CPR-First Aid certified, I'd have to check)


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 2, 2011)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Also, do any services still have ambulance drivers?  One or two private services around here still have them--non EMS certified personnel who's only job is to drive.  (They might be CPR-First Aid certified, I'd have to check)



They are relatively common in the volunteer squads in my area.  Probably a dozen or so in the county.  I worked my first solo cardiac arrest with a driver-only partner and got an ROSC.  Not ideal at all, but we muddled through.


----------



## sirengirl (Jun 2, 2011)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Also, do any services still have ambulance drivers?  One or two private services around here still have them--non EMS certified personnel who's only job is to drive.  (They might be CPR-First Aid certified, I'd have to check)



On the volunteer squad I work on, we actually have 3 crew members per truck. We have an "ambulance driver" who is CPR trained, a "first responder" who is CPR trained and handles all the pt info input into the toughbook, then we have the EMT, who handles the patient. I like to take over as much of the Toughbook as I can, myself, because I know that once I'm into a county system, I won't have a third person doing the paperwork for me...

But yes, in answer to your question, they do still exist.


----------



## DillR (Jun 2, 2011)

I dont drive an ambulance either, I drive an ECNALUBMA.


----------



## pa132399 (Jun 19, 2011)

emt= stretcher fetcher 

medic= overpaid ambulance driver

just some humor i picked up from running with an als company


----------

